# High CPU usage on server (w/Hijack This log)



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

Hello all,

Hoping you can help me with this situation. Dont normally work on servers or medium-sized networks of computers, but I am on this one, and it is quite bizarre. First off, let me tell you about the equipment involved: there are 12 machines, some laptops, some towers, running everything from WinNT SP6a, to Windows XP (both Home & Pro). Plus there are miscellaneous laptops with Win98 on them; all of which are connecting to a Windows 2000 Professional Server. Its basically one huge mess ocomps. Whats happening is this: upon accessing Task Manager on the Windows 2000 server, it will show CPU usage nearly 100% for the time leading UP TO the time you accessed Task Manager, then the CPU usage falls down to a level of around 0-5%, depending on server traffic. I at first suspected the server itself to have a virus, but the Symantec Professional ?? (for servers) antivirus software has been updated, and has scanned said computer only to find no viruses. I then suspected ANY of the possible other PCs to be the issue, either Windows not up-to-date or spyware or virus infestation. Some of the workstations are running Norton antivirus, and the others are running AVG. Yes, I have removed a LOT of garbage from about 8 of the PCs so far, but still am having problems with the server. Although everyone is raving about how their computers are working better, I still cant get a grasp on the goofy CPU usage problem. Thats why Im posting the servers HiJack This file, including startup info. I really dont suspect the server, but is there some way I can create a log explaining whats going on in Task Manager to figure out the problem?

Thanks in advance.

StartupList report, 1/28/2004, 5:49:48 PM
StartupList version: 1.52A
Started from : E:\Internet Connection repairs\Spyware Tools\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\termsrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\tools\CNCPUP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\NAV\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cba\pds.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ismserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\llssrv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\NAV\rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\SSC\NSCTOP.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ntfrs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\locator.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\iao.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cba\xfr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NAV\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
E:\Internet Connection repairs\Spyware Tools\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINNT\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

vptray = C:\PROGRA~1\NAV\vptray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = ctfmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINNT\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINNT\INF\mplayer2.inf,PerUserStub.NT

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINNT\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{6A5110B5-E14B-4268-A065-EF89FF33C325}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:"S 2 true 3 true 4 true 5 true 6 true 7 true" initpki.dll

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\ie4uinit.exe

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\updcrl.exe -e -u %SystemRoot%\System32\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINNT\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINNT\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINNT\system32\ss3dfo.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINNT\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINNT
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

cnBackup.job
cnResetRTF.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINNT\Java\classes\dajava.cab
OSD = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINNT\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
OSD = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\System32\iuctl.dll
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37960.3541782407

[{CEBC955E-58AF-11D2-A30A-00A0C903492B}]
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R945/V31Controls/x86/nt5/en/actsetup.cab

[GpcContainer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ieatgpc.dll
CODEBASE = http://cpsinet.webex.com/client/latest/webex/ieatgpc.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINNT\System32\rnr20.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINNT\System32\winrnr.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINNT\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINNT\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #18: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #19: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #20: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #21: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #22: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #23: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #24: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #25: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #26: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #27: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #28: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #29: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #30: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #31: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #32: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #33: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #34: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll
Protocol #35: C:\WINNT\system32\msafd.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

4mmdat: System32\DRIVERS\4mmdat.sys (manual start)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
atirage3: System32\DRIVERS\atimpab.sys (manual start)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
ActiveTouch NT Appsharing Driver: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ATNT40K.SYS (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k BITSgroup (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: C:\WINNT\System32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
CPSI Program Update Utility: C:\tools\CNCPUP~1.EXE (autostart)
CPSI Service Management Utility: C:\tools\cnsrvmgr.exe (autostart)
CPSI WordServer Connection Manager: C:\tools\cnwss.exe -p "C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe" (autostart)
DefWatch: C:\Program Files\NAV\defwatch.exe (autostart)
Distributed File System: %SystemRoot%\system32\Dfssvc.exe (autostart)
DfsDriver: system32\drivers\Dfs.sys (system)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager Driver: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (system)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
DNS Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\dns.exe (autostart)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\e100bnt5.sys (manual start)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax Service: %systemroot%\system32\faxsvc.exe (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
HP 10/100TX PCI LAN Adapter NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\hptxnt5.sys (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
IIS Admin Service: C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (autostart)
Intel Alert Handler: C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe (autostart)
Intel Alert Originator: C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\iao.exe (autostart)
Intel File Transfer: C:\WINNT\system32\cba\xfr.exe (autostart)
Intel PDS: C:\WINNT\system32\cba\pds.exe (autostart)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (manual start)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Intersite Messaging: %SystemRoot%\System32\ismserv.exe (autostart)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Kerberos Key Distribution Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
License Logging Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\llssrv.exe (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
TCP/IP Print Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\tcpsvcs.exe (autostart)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe" (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINNT\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe (autostart)
FTP Publishing Service: C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (autostart)
Windows Installer: C:\WINNT\System32\MsiExec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
NAVAP: \??\C:\Program Files\NAV\NAVAP.sys (manual start)
NAVAPEL: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\NAV\NAVAPEL.SYS (autostart)
NAVENG: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20040121.006\NAVENG.sys (manual start)
NAVEX15: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20040121.006\NAVEX15.sys (manual start)
NetBEUI Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\nbf.sys (autostart)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
NetDetect: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\netdtect.sys (manual start)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Monitor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\NMnt.sys (manual start)
Norton AntiVirus Server: C:\Program Files\NAV\rtvscan.exe (autostart)
Symantec System Center Discovery Service: C:\Program Files\SSC\NSCTOP.EXE (autostart)
NT-Shutdown2: C:\tools\srvany.exe (autostart)
File Replication Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\ntfrs.exe (autostart)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\openhci.sys (manual start)
Parallel class driver: System32\DRIVERS\parallel.sys (manual start)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (system)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Policy Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
PrintRTF: C:\tools\srvany.exe (disabled)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Network Raw Channel Access: system32\drivers\RCA.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Registry Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvc.exe (autostart)
Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver: System32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe -s (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\system32\MSTask.exe (autostart)
RunAs Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Internet Connection Sharing: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Simple TCP/IP Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\tcpsvcs.exe (autostart)
Simple Mail Transport Protocol (SMTP): C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (autostart)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
Special Purpose Utility Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\spud.sys (manual start)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
SymEvent: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
sym_hi: System32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (system)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k tapisrv (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\termdd.sys (autostart)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.exe (autostart)
Telnet: %SystemRoot%\system32\tlntsvr.exe (manual start)
Distributed Link Tracking Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
UPS: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (disabled)
Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Utility Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\UtilMan.exe (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\services.exe (autostart)
World Wide Web Publishing Service: C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %SystemRoot%\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions: %SystemRoot%\system32\Services.exe (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k wugroup (autostart)
Wireless Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

Network.ConnectionTray: C:\WINNT\system32\NETSHELL.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINNT\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 28,278 bytes
Report generated in 0.125 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Download 'Hijack This!'. http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log, load it in Notepad, and copy its contents here.


----------



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm a bit confused; my Hijack This log is already in my post above. Is there a problem with the info I posted?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You posted a startup list report. What I asked for is a different style log.


----------



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry. Upon further review (as they say in the NFL) I see my cut-and-paste job did NOT work originally with the hijackthis log. Here it is, and I believe this is what you're looking for. Again, sorry.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:47:51 PM, on 1/28/2004
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\termsrv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\tools\CNCPUP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\NAV\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cba\pds.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ismserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\llssrv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\NAV\rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\SSC\NSCTOP.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ntfrs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\locator.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\ams_ii\iao.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cba\xfr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NAV\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\TOOLS\cnWordServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
E:\Internet Connection repairs\Spyware Tools\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = 10.4.148.3
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NAV\vptray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37960.3541782407
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - http://cpsinet.webex.com/client/latest/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = dynamic.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{DD5DB860-B12A-4FEF-8CB4-C23A885DB7A5}: NameServer = 198.6.1.122,198.6.1.142
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = dynamic.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = dynamic.com


----------

